# Brute force carb or go efi?



## crooklyn

So that's my question. 
Should I go pre 2007 and get a carb'd brute or go 2008 and get efi?

I want to stick under $6500 and in BC or AB that's close to the price of my 08s. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tinker

I am happy with the 2009 carbed 650i. It comes with carb heaters for cold weather. The 650's are all carbed. Excellent power.


----------



## J2!

I see you're in Canada. EFI is alot easier to tune and starts alot easier in cold weather, but carbed bikes make more hp.


----------



## hemisareslow

go efi...i have an 07...great bike...but even from the factory they don't seem to run just right...add snorks and an exhaust plan on jetting...


----------



## NMKawierider

I don't have any issues with my carbed 06 but the injected 750 is a better choice...and get at least an 09. Some 08s had issued.


----------



## 1meanforeman450

I havent seen an EFI brute yet that I have been impressed with. All have pump issues very often. Ive owned 3 carbed brutes and my brother had an EFI and about 4 carbed, bunch of my buddies have EFI and a couple carbed. EFI starts easier no doubt but the carb does make more power. I am running MIMB snorks right now with mudslinger exhaust and stock jets with an FCP motor. I have yet to have any trouble out of my carbs. Im just really not impressed with EFI because they have so many problems that were not addressed it seems until the new 2012's.


----------



## crooklyn

1meanforeman450 said:


> I havent seen an EFI brute yet that I have been impressed with. All have pump issues very often. Ive owned 3 carbed brutes and my brother had an EFI and about 4 carbed, bunch of my buddies have EFI and a couple carbed. EFI starts easier no doubt but the carb does make more power. I am running MIMB snorks right now with mudslinger exhaust and stock jets with an FCP motor. I have yet to have any trouble out of my carbs. Im just really not impressed with EFI because they have so many problems that were not addressed it seems until the new 2012's.


What year would you recommend then for the carb'd brute. I like the more hp and I'm used to carbs on sleds.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I would never go back to a carb for nothing in the world EFI all the way for me


----------



## mcpyro3

im efi all the way never have a prob with mine but both my buddies with carbs have trouble almost everytime out


----------



## Tinker

Another plus with the carbs is when I am running deep water I can reach down and increase my idle rpm. I have seen a lot of injected quads stall in the deep and take water on through the exhaust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike

Tinker said:


> Another plus with the carbs is when I am running deep water I can reach down and increase my idle rpm. I have seen a lot of injected quads stall in the deep and take water on through the exhaust.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The increase is the only thing I miss but other then that efi all the way.

commando tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

crooklyn said:


> What year would you recommend then for the carb'd brute. I like the more hp and I'm used to carbs on sleds.


If you realy feel you have to go carbed, then either 06 or 07. The 05s had too may electrical issues...buss connectors and such. But I would seriously look at 09+ even if I had to pay a few bucks more. Not only the EFI but the ride is way better.


----------



## crooklyn

What's so wrong with the 08 efi 750? 

The 09s are just a little out of my price range


----------



## blue beast

crooklyn said:


> What's so wrong with the 08 efi 750?
> 
> The 09s are just a little out of my price range


nothing if you find the right one, that somebody took care of and didnt have any problems with


----------



## NMKawierider

blue beast said:


> nothing if you find the right one, that somebody took care of and didnt have any problems with


Agreed. Also consider the first year of introduction or any major change as the one for shake-downs. The Brute's first year was 05, and the first year for EFI was 08. The 12s may not be a "year to fear" because it mostly will be remembered as the year they fixed most of the issues that started all the way back to 05. To bad they are out of your price range. It would be worth saving for IMO.


----------



## baldnad

i have a efi 08 other than upper a arm bushings and a tierod or two its been a great machine


----------



## lilbigtonka

I got a 08 also been great only thing that has really broke is what I have done to it


----------



## Waddaman

The carbs still start relatively easy in cold weather but if you plan on modifying it, Go EFI unless you know how to tune carbs well.


----------



## hp488

You couldn't pay me to go buy a one I will stick with my efi, and you can adjust the tps sensor up so it won't die in deep water.


----------



## crooklyn

Thanks for all the info. 
The 08 I'm looking at, I just got a reply from the owner and he says it's having issues starting in cold weather. 
"Lately it has an issue of not wanting to start in cold weather. Warmer weather it fires up and works great and rides even better"

I did some quick google searching and found some insight as it being a valve problem. 

Could that be it? Would I be better off upgrading the valves? And is it pricey?

The 08 has 1475km on it.


----------



## Waddaman

Valves will make it hard to start, but it should also be hard to start warm as well if it is the valves. If it is the problem there's no need to replace them just adjust the valve lash back to spec and it'll be good too go.


----------



## brute21

I got an 08 EFI. Make sure you dielectric Grease each wiring connector If you ride water. Also make sure you re route the gas tank check valve. And you shouldn't have many problems. Fuel pump is only problem in 08 model and that's because mud and water get in tank.


----------



## kevinryan7

Took my 08 750 EFI out for the first time this weekend....it ran like a champ. A friend who was riding with us bought my 05 650.....at one point I had to drive my old carbed 650 and I must say I had a little sellers remorse going on. The throttle response and power of the 05 put the 08 to shame. Definitely a lag in the 08 EFI compared to the carbed brute. 

All in all though, the 08 750 ran great and I am very pleased with it. Much smoother ride than the SRA, it's like night and day. I forsee enjoying the **** out of this 08......but I have to say, I'm gonna miss Big John (05 650) :beerchug: Godspeed old friend


----------



## rrsi_duke

not sure what lag some are talking about, my 08 has zero lag but that may be due to me putting the diamond g module on and having a really good clutch spring setup.


----------



## crooklyn

Decided o go carb'd. Got a real good deal on a 2006 750 Brute.


----------



## KMKjr

Not sure how far north you are but shop around and don't be afraid to buy from the US (might be worth the drive).

$6500 is way too much for an 08!

I can get a 2010-2012 for what people around here want for an 09 just by driving to the states. Would take a weekend, but still worth the few grand you'll save and get a newer machine.


----------



## 1meanforeman450

I can fire my carbed brute up just as fast as you can fire up your EFI. A good buddy of mine has issues with his 09 EFI brute hard to start in cold, been through 2 fuel pumps in 1 year and 1 relay on the pump. He just rebuilt the bottom end on it at 250 miles, never had water/mud in it, doesnt stay on the back tires neither. Another buddy had a 10 that was just a piece of junk.. I honestly believe it was a lemon. Problems from day 1. Needless to say its long gone now. All of em have probs. My 07 is for sale now, I want a 2012. The 2012s are def worth buying!!!


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy

Carb has a pull start as well I like that efi has no pull start if you have a week battery and no pull start could make for a ****** day


----------



## Rack High

:agreed:....EFI is the way to go!!! I'm with Brandon on this one!



lilbigtonka said:


> I would never go back to a carb for nothing in the world EFI all the way for me


----------



## STYKO

Mine is carbed, never worry about your battery not being charged enough...I ride all year and I dont care how deep or cold the snow gets, yes a little rough to start in cold weather, you have to play with the throttle for a while.... gas line antifreeze helps....also I store mine in a heated garage so it never gets forzen. Also my bike runs better in gear then nutural....

Needed no jetting after my snorkels...

I like it!


----------



## MinnKawi

crooklyn said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> The 08 I'm looking at, I just got a reply from the owner and he says it's having issues starting in cold weather.
> "Lately it has an issue of not wanting to start in cold weather. Warmer weather it fires up and works great and rides even better"
> 
> I did some quick google searching and found some insight as it being a valve problem.
> 
> Could that be it? Would I be better off upgrading the valves? And is it pricey?
> 
> The 08 has 1475km on it.


Must define cold weather. If it wont start at +20 I would pass. If he's talking way below zero than I might not consider that an issue.


----------

